# Anyone have a tank setup that they though worked real well?!



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi, I was at a different forum and they said that the set up I wanted to do (it's on Betta Tank Setup topic) was horrible and mean so I wanted yallz opinion of tank setups 
What tank set up could I do with this many fish ? (in one tank or two) A few setups would help thanks! 
1. 2male 2 female
2. 4 male 4 female
3. 1male 1 female
4. 2female 1 male
5. 2male 1 female
6. 4 female
7. 4 male

*V* & Real
ps. If these lil center foncoulr size and stuff doesn't work.. oops[align=center:bca0fe6104][/align:bca0fe6104][highlight=cyan:bca0fe6104][/highlight:bca0fe6104][shadow=midnightblue:bca0fe6104][/shadow:bca0fe6104][glow=deepskyblue:bca0fe6104][/glow:bca0fe6104]


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You are talking about divided tanks right ? Also just because someone on a different forum doesn't like your set up does mean there's anything wrong with it. I can think of one forum I was on that the "Betta Experts" might have done a total of two spawns between the whole bunch, but they were sure quick to give advice.


RC


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

*hugs* THANKS! I like your advice better ANYWAYS toodles (headed to go get the stuff to set up)


----------

